# Well... the deposit has been placed... Meet Flit.



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I wanted to wait longer, but an opportunity that I couldn't pass up presented itself so...

I just put in a deposit for this guy. Rival's Unforgettable Mr. Darcy, AKA Fitz AKA Flit 

We met once so far. We will be meeting a few more times before I bring him home for a 10-day trial (which I think will turn out great).





































Trying to convince him to bring me back the frisbee... he thought it was much more fun to drown it in the lake lol..


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations! You guys are going to have fun!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh.. it is an Ember and Kairi mashup! He is SO cute and looks like a ton of fun! Congrats!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations <3 Handsome guy..


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Sweet boy.  Congratulations!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you!

Flit was purchased as a puppy by a family. The owner did not reach out to her through the entire year of having him (despite having a lot of trouble apparently). She got a call 2 weeks ago, the owner saying that she is "done" and to take the dog away. Turns out Flit growled at her and snapped. Breeder picked him up ASAP. She suspects that he was physically reprimanded for unwanted behavior, resulting in the altercation. He was terrified of everything the first couple of nights. It took six hours for him to leave the back of the car, and then he hid under her bed and didn't even go out to potty. Eventually he came around when she offered him food. After just two weeks he made a complete 180. I met him on Saturday and I saw none of that. Even though he met a strange dog and three strangers, besides the typical Aussie aloof-ness, he was a completely normal dog. He was perfect with Meeko, and even though Meeko was a little nervous/scared, he eventually even coaxed him to play with him.

Now puppy photos! He was named Thomas.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Oh my gosh.. it is an Ember and Kairi mashup! He is SO cute and looks like a ton of fun! Congrats!


He really is! A cute little blend of both 

It's funny because he's very Aussie like in many ways, but also very BC-like! He has "the eye" even though he's not a BC and he's very quiet (VS most Aussies I've met who just yell the entire time haha).


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

YAY!! I'm so happy for you! And, again, I love the name Flit!

Oh, and, we need Meeko and Flit pictures asap.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Cute! What a great size too. Congratulations!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

mudypony said:


> YAY!! I'm so happy for you! And, again, I love the name Flit!
> 
> Oh, and, we need Meeko and Flit pictures asap.


Thank you! I will try my best to get pictures the next time I see Flit! We're organizing 2 or so more visits before he comes home with me.



Canyx said:


> Cute! What a great size too. Congratulations!!


Thank you! The breeder was going on about how she would love for him to get into flyball because he's the perfect height and has tons of ball drive  I'm really excited to finally get a dog who wants to do sports with me! ^_^


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations! You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! He's so cute! You guys are going to have so much fun together.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats! He's beautiful and you guys will have such fun!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

So cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! He looks happy


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone! It's been really hard waiting for him... most likely I will only bring him home in a month or more 

For now, I'll have to make do with cute pupdates from the breeder!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aheeeeee! Congratulations!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats! Great to have such a nice breeder. Fingers crossed that everything works out!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

He's so pretty. Congrats


----------



## Hwarren (Mar 29, 2016)

GORGEOUS. I love love love the puppy pictures. And I've always had a soft spot for Aussies. 

Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Ahhhh he's so cute!!! Can't wait for him to come home


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations!! He is so pretty too!! Im sure you will have so much fun.

So is flyball what youre planning on doing with him for sure, or are there other sports you are thinking of?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Congratulations!! He is so pretty too!! Im sure you will have so much fun.
> 
> So is flyball what youre planning on doing with him for sure, or are there other sports you are thinking of?


Thanks!

We'll be dabbling in a little bit of everything, but I'm thinking primarily flyball, disc and agility. He has tons of ball and disc drive 

And since everyone loves baby photos... here are more!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

still screaming over those puppy pictures, they absolutely KILL me!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So just an update – we met Flit for the second time over the weekend. The original plan was to enter him in FEO in disc, but it turned out we had to register ahead of time, etc. and it got all complicated, so we ended up just having a good look at all the matches, and watching the breeder compete.

I was glad I went regardless, because it gave me a chance to bond with Flit, and I got to see how he handled large crowds, lots of dogs, etc. As a dog who was undersocialized as a pup, he took it all in quite well! He unfortunately had to be crated with the breeder's BC (who she competes in disc with) for the 2 hr drive so he was a bit wound up and cranky at the beginning lol. After handling him, I can see why he might not have been good as a pet only. He has lots of drive and we'll have to work hard on managing it, and teaching him to control it.

At any rate, here are some more photos  He is so handsome! We will most likely be bringing him home either June 18th, or July 1. Our next playdate is June 12th, when we will be getting our HIC


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

He is just gorgeous! Love him!


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

He is so handsome! Love his name too! It's awesome that he is doing so well.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

so very Handsome


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is beautiful. I love his coloring.


----------

